# Generators ... Grrr!



## Canalsman (Feb 20, 2018)

Here I am parked in a small car park adjacent to a beautiful peaceful hilltop village in France.

Three motorhomes here, the final arrival has his noisy suitcase generator running right alongside his 'van a hundred yards away. It's loud here, Lord knows what it's like for him!

Why do people think this is acceptable?

Grumpy from Gourdon (temporarily)


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 20, 2018)

Be thankful for small mercies then that it’s only suitcase size and not bigger :lol-049:


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 20, 2018)

Because sadly.... 
Some folks just don't give a toss about others....


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 20, 2018)

He might have a valid reason for running a generator

like he is a twat:wacko:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 20, 2018)

Fact is they have never heard of 12v eqipment and think every thing has to be 230v,m/wave hair dryers tv etc.


----------



## Mul (Feb 20, 2018)

Couple o' teaspoons of sugar 'll do the trick. I'm sure you can work yourself up into a real incadescent frenzy if you close your eyes and think a bit 

Disclaimer -> Nothing in this post implies or condones anything illegal or violence !


----------



## TJBi (Feb 20, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Here I am parked in a small car park adjacent to a beautiful peaceful hilltop village in France.
> 
> Three motorhomes here, the final arrival has his noisy suitcase generator running right alongside his 'van a hundred yards away. It's loud here, Lord knows what it's like for him!
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

Looks like a lovely aire.  Any chance of checking that he'll have moved on by the second half of April? 
I sympathise with you; something that I've only encountered once so far, and fortunately I wasn't stopping anyway.

Tom


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 20, 2018)

Mul said:


> Couple o' teaspoons of sugar 'll do the trick. I'm sure you can work yourself up into a real incadescent frenzy if you close your eyes and think a bit &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Disclaimer -> Nothing in this post implies or condones anything illegal or violence !



Nice to see you advocate damaging other peoples property. Live and let live. Just think on if ever you get up someone's nose for doing something perfectly legal.  Even if its only parking somewhere they don't want you to.

The thing about disclaimers are they are not generally worth a toss.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 20, 2018)

***** said:


> Tell you what Guys, as  geny owner and user, who would only use the geny when nobody else is around, or just for a few minutes when their are neighbouring vans, and even then we would ask in a sort of informing way.
> I do get really pi$$ed of by all this anti geny brigade, similar to the pc brigade!
> No arguments, just saying!



As previously said. Live and Let Live. 
I've been way more annoyed by people shouting and making a nuisance of themselves way more then I have generators


----------



## 2cv (Feb 20, 2018)

Just seems a shame that some people have no consideration that others are disturbed, often in otherwise idyllic places, by the noise of their generator, a noise which with modern technology could be avoided by some thought to the electrical capabilities of their van. 
In a very few cases it is unavoidable for health or mobility reasons, but mostly it's to enable them to watch mindless tv or keep their beer cold.
Generator runners seem to have no idea how far their annoying racket travels in what are often otherwise very tranquil locations.


----------



## vwalan (Feb 20, 2018)

***** said:


> Think your self lucky, you are not driving a truck with a fridge trailer, or even worse, you are parked up for the weekend and a fridge trailer parks along side.
> OK if they keep continual running, but cutting in and out is a real pain!



nothing wrong with fridge trucks . i used to drive them for months . you do get used to the motor.
they sort of sing you to sleep. 
strangely if a motor yours or someone elses goes down ,all the fridge boys /girls are out making sure the driver knows and to see if they can help get it going . 
mind now i carry a big diesel genny. 
after about 5mins you cant hear it . 
you are deaf.ha ha .
but its man enough to power my inverter welder . 
amazing how many have been happy i carry it . 
i dont use it for anything else really but could power lots things from it . 
but fridge trucks are like being sang to sleep. 
and you can always find a place to park next to a fridge truck in a truck stop. 
luckily my mate who travels with me also drove fridges so we park either side of the fridge truck.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 20, 2018)

why not drive somewhere quieter


----------



## Wully (Feb 20, 2018)

2cv said:


> Just seems a shame that some people have no consideration that others are disturbed, often in otherwise idyllic places, by the noise of their generator, a noise which with modern technology could be avoided by some thought to the electrical capabilities of their van.
> In a very few cases it is unavoidable for health or mobility reasons, but mostly it's to enable them to watch mindless tv or keep their beer cold.
> Generator runners seem to have no idea how far their annoying racket travels in what are often otherwise very tranquil locations.



Come on now bill I know you stay no more than two miles from the end of the runway at Glasgow airport lol


----------



## maingate (Feb 20, 2018)

vwalan said:


> nothing wrong with fridge trucks . i used to drive them for months .* you do get used to the motor.
> they sort of sing you to sleep. *
> strangely if a motor yours or someone elses goes down ,all the fridge boys /girls are out making sure the driver knows and to see if they can help get it going .
> mind now i carry a big diesel genny.
> ...



I know what you mean Alan. After spending months somewhere hot, I could not sleep when I was home on leave. Because there was no Air Conditioning unit banging away in the room.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 20, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> why not drive somewhere quieter



I was here first!

Besides which it's dark and there are no feasible locations nearby ...


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 20, 2018)

***** said:


> I think some of you guys are missing a point.
> It depends on how long he is running it for and he might have a valid reason.
> Different matter if it is to run a 240volt TV for the evening, then I would agree with you!



Two and a half hours so far!


----------



## Wully (Feb 20, 2018)

It can’t be a Honda then


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 20, 2018)

TJBi said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Looks like a lovely aire.  Any chance of checking that he'll have moved on by the second half of April?
> I sympathise with you; something that I've only encountered once so far, and fortunately I wasn't stopping anyway.
> ...



It's a great spot, this is my third time staying here.

There's bins, a tap, and a French toilet which is perfectly feasible for cassette emptying. Even has a tap to rinse ...


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 20, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> It can’t be a Honda then



Definitely not!


----------



## Wully (Feb 20, 2018)

Chris that’s why I bought the device that I darent mention for the fear of being hung drawn and quartered  begins with an E Shiite I’ve done it now I’m of


----------



## Mul (Feb 20, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Nice to see you advocate damaging other peoples property. Live and let live. Just think on if ever you get up someone's nose for doing something perfectly legal.  Even if its only parking somewhere they don't want you to.
> 
> The thing about disclaimers are they are not generally worth a toss.



Nice to see you spotting tongue in cheek humour, oh wait ... yawn :sleep-040:

... I read it on t'interweb m'lud so It I figured must've been ok :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2 :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2:


----------



## Mul (Feb 20, 2018)

p.s.  Nowt like a cuppa with 2 spoonfuls of sugar for calming the nerves, what did you have in mind :mad1: :mad2:


----------



## Wully (Feb 20, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> We had the eu20i and they are bloody noisy on anything but tickover it sounded like a box full of crazed monkeys with spanners !



I canny hear mine I just turn the telly up.


----------



## redhand (Feb 20, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> We had the eu20i and they are bloody noisy on anything but tickover it sounded like a box full of crazed monkeys with spanners !



Heard one of these inportugal last week was amazed at how loud it was considering that was the big selling point when i considered buying one


----------



## Mul (Feb 20, 2018)

Fazerloz, FAZORLOZ, quick someone else just made a lighthearted post, thought you'd need to know. Get on it.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 20, 2018)

When I took the dog walkies earlier I walked past one of those huge shipping container size gennies on the side of the road,it seemed quieter than the gennies most motorhomers use,so there's the answer,if you've got the towing capacity!


----------



## vwalan (Feb 20, 2018)

Asterix said:


> When I took the dog walkies earlier I walked past one of those huge shipping container size gennies on the side of the road,it seemed quieter than the gennies most motorhomers use,so there's the answer,if you've got the towing capacity!



course you could get one of these . they have a nice gennie on the truck. 
ideal size for cornwall ,scotland ,wales and little lanes abroad. ha ha . 
23M Luxury Mobile Supercaravan :  : Product Range : Lynton Trailers


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 20, 2018)

Honda silent..... Pahhhh

I could barely hear it above mine... [video=youtube_share;iw72YcUOCR0]https://youtu.be/iw72YcUOCR0[/video]


----------



## witzend (Feb 20, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Two and a half hours so far!



I'd be banging on his door long before now


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 20, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Here I am parked in a small car park adjacent to a beautiful peaceful hilltop village in France.
> 
> Three motorhomes here, the final arrival has his noisy suitcase generator running right alongside his 'van a hundred yards away. It's loud here, Lord knows what it's like for him!
> 
> ...



We’ve parked up next to people with gennies several times, not really been bothered so long as they don’t do it at unsociable hours, aren’t too noisy, and not for too long. Sometimes especially in winter folks do need to charge their batteries. But not much sympathy for people with loads of 240v stuff. Maybe more tolerant than most, used to existing alongside commercial barges with generators the size of truck engines...come to think of it... ours was 27kw!


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 20, 2018)

You should try living in a hot climate arab/ african country surrounded by wall mounted air conditioning units droning away all day and night, make a Honda generator sound like a hamster on an exercise wheel.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 20, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> You should try living in a hot climate arab/ african country surrounded by wall mounted air conditioning units droning away all day and night, make a Honda generator sound like a hamster on an exercise wheel.



Tell them to switch to inverter types.... Far quieter AND more energy efficient.


----------



## maingate (Feb 20, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> You should try living in a hot climate arab/ african country surrounded by wall mounted air conditioning units droning away all day and night, make a Honda generator sound like a hamster on an exercise wheel.



You are too late (again). 

See Post 18.


----------



## runnach (Feb 20, 2018)

I am being good tonight , not upset anyone so far !!! ....some of the comments rich at best 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Feb 20, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> It's a great spot, this is my third time staying here.
> 
> There's bins, a tap, and a French toilet which is perfectly feasible for cassette emptying. Even has a tap to rinse ...



This might be a long shot but worth asking. Is it a Brit in a Hymer motorhome? I have been giving some help to someone currently in France who has a problem with his Electroblock 99 not charging his batteries off solar and he has to run his Genny to keep his batteries topped up. You never know, it might be him.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 20, 2018)

On the off chance, anybody got a Honda genny for sale, seems like a good time  for a sale, :anyone:


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 20, 2018)

Mul said:


> Nice to see you spotting tongue in cheek humour, oh wait ... yawn :sleep-040:
> 
> ... I read it on t'interweb m'lud so It I figured must've been ok :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2 :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2:





Mul said:


> Fazerloz, FAZORLOZ, quick someone else just made a lighthearted post, thought you'd need to know. Get on it.



The tired out, tried and tested old " I was only joking "  routine as used by many a bully . I would have thought a man of such wit could have come up with something far better than the equally old and tired sugar in the tank comment then. At least come up with something original then.  Oh only kidding.


----------



## Mul (Feb 20, 2018)

Whatever. Grumpy pills on 2 for 1 offer  at the minute ? 

The likely ban  prevents me from a true repost.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 20, 2018)

maingate said:


> This might be a long shot but worth asking. Is it a Brit in a Hymer motorhome? I have been giving some help to someone currently in France who has a problem with his Electroblock 99 not charging his batteries off solar and he has to run his Genny to keep his batteries topped up. You never know, it might be him.



No, not him ...


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 20, 2018)

maingate said:


> You are too late (again).
> 
> See Post 18.



Oops sorry, it’s an age thing.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 20, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Come on now bill I know you stay no more than two miles from the end of the runway at Glasgow airport lol



Possibly why I like to go to places away from noise.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 20, 2018)

Mul said:


> Whatever. Grumpy pills on 2 for 1 offer  at the minute ?
> 
> The likely ban  prevents me from a true repost.




And that says quite a lot about you.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 20, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> You should try living in a hot climate arab/ african country surrounded by wall mounted air conditioning units droning away all day and night, make a Honda generator sound like a hamster on an exercise wheel.



I've done that since I was a child, maybe why I have such a hatred of generators, and Hondas are only marginally quieter than the rest (to my ears anyway)

Please could someone on the site publicise it if they hear when they're next auditioning for grumpy old men.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 20, 2018)

2cv said:


> Please could someone on the site publicise it if they hear when they're next auditioning for grumpy old men.


We could supply enough for a crowd scene:bow:


----------



## maingate (Feb 21, 2018)

2cv said:


> I've done that since I was a child, maybe why I have such a hatred of generators, and Hondas are only marginally quieter than the rest (to my ears anyway)
> 
> Please could someone on the site publicise it if they hear when they're next auditioning for grumpy old men.



There are too many Hollywood Stars on here for you to get a look in. :lol-061:


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 21, 2018)

The "I was here first" argument is a non starter.
There is no universal etiquette.
Suck it up or move on.

I started a genny rant a while back:wacko:

Generator in a whoosh bang would be the ultimate crime.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 21, 2018)

When we have heard motorhomes with the generator, they have been mostly considerate. One moved to a neighbouring car park to run his genny in the evening and then moved back onto the aire after. Another stopped at 10 o’clock.
We are seriously thinking about buying a genny when we get back to the UK in September. We have had to run our engine to top up our leisure batteries.... far too many times.  This disturbs any nearby vans too. 
We do not use heavy usage gadgets. Not even a TV. But despite being in Greece for the winter. We are just not getting enough sun on to our solar panel and have not been moving far most days. We would love an Efoy but they are too expensive for us.
Given barking dogs, cockerels and church bells, it is just another noise to tune out.


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 21, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Here I am parked in a small car park adjacent to a beautiful peaceful hilltop village in France.
> 
> Three motorhomes here, the final arrival has his noisy suitcase generator running right alongside his 'van a hundred yards away. It's loud here, Lord knows what it's like for him!
> 
> ...



If you are talking Gourdon (46) you can move up into the big car park above the aire, you will be OK there. There are usually a dozen or more campers parked up there during the summer months. I live just down the road.


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 21, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> When we have heard motorhomes with the generator, they have been mostly considerate. One moved to a neighbouring car park to run his genny in the evening and then moved back onto the aire after. Another stopped at 10 o’clock.
> We are seriously thinking about buying a genny when we get back to the UK in September. We have had to run our engine to top up our leisure batteries.... far too many times.  This disturbs any nearby vans too.
> We do not use heavy usage gadgets. Not even a TV. But despite being in Greece for the winter. We are just not getting enough sun on to our solar panel and have not been moving far most days. We would love an Efoy but they are too expensive for us.
> Given barking dogs, cockerels and church bells, it is just another noise to tune out.



What on earth are you running if you have no TV?? Do you have all LED lights? We have 2 x 95ampH batteries and one 100W panel and never have a problem even with a TV.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 21, 2018)

Generators are a great piece of kit, it’s the owners that’s the problem.

I use mine often but one it’s relatively quiet (Honda) and I just consider my neighbours that’s all.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 21, 2018)

El Veterano said:


> What on earth are you running if you have no TV?? Do you have all LED lights? We have 2 x 95ampH batteries and one 100W panel and never have a problem even with a TV.



Van is only 18 months old. LED lights. Often only things on are fridge, a few lights and charging phones/ ipdads. Clean solar panel regularly. But do use sine wave inverter every other day to blend soup, charge laptop, bike batteries and camera batteries.  You’ve got me wondering now ... we are not technical. But as I understood, it doesn’t matter how big the solar panel or good your batteries, if there is no sun, you need another source. Am I wrong?


----------



## big tom (Feb 21, 2018)

vwalan said:


> nothing wrong with fridge trucks . i used to drive them for months . you do get used to the motor.
> they sort of sing you to sleep.
> strangely if a motor yours or someone elses goes down ,all the fridge boys /girls are out making sure the driver knows and to see if they can help get it going .
> mind now i carry a big diesel genny.
> ...



Mine didn’t sing me to sleep, mind you it was a 1970’s model Thermo King I would drop the trailer out of the way and hook up in the morning. Today’s models don’t bother me though.


----------



## colinm (Feb 21, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> We do not use heavy usage gadgets. Not even a TV. But despite being in Greece for the winter. We are just not getting enough sun on to our solar panel and have not been moving far most days.





Clunegapyears said:


> Van is only 18 months old. LED lights. Often only things on are fridge, a few lights and charging phones/ ipdads. Clean solar panel regularly. But do use sine wave inverter every other day to blend soup, charge laptop, bike batteries and camera batteries.  You’ve got me wondering now ... we are not technical. But as I understood, it doesn’t matter how big the solar panel or good your batteries, if there is no sun, you need another source. Am I wrong?



If the fridge is compressor, that alone makes you a heavy user, even if not, using a invertor for bikes and laptops will take a lot of power.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 21, 2018)

Go and chap the mans door and ask him to please turn it off. Why post on hear moaning about it? If it's p1ssing you off do something about it or move. :mad2:


----------



## Mul (Feb 21, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> And that says quite a lot about you.



Firstly, a sincere apology to the Genny banter folks who are managing admirably to work around this annoying tete-a-tetè. A forum member has apparently taken an immediate (maybe its been festering for a while) otherwise uncharacterisitc obtuse personal & public dislike to me. 


Sadly popcorn eaters and page counter nerds I've unfortunatley (& yes genuinely regrettably) have decided it is necessary to stick up for myself  and not merely respond to liven your weary day.

So. Just to recap. ONLY you decided not to see the tongue-in-cheek side ro my original post and clearly enough-was-enough which descended into this nonsense. Who would have thought a Camels back could be ripped asunder by such trivia.

I and t'intéweb at large (probably ! Ok, probably not, it's not that interesting) sit baffled as to why amongst all,  after years of perhaps crossing paths via posts here 'n' there,  ya got outta bed one morning; decided to single out (amongst all the others) an 'arf arsed obviously ( well not, clearly) less than serious post ( & this forums arf full of them at times) for this on-going public tirade ? Bully ? ... really. I've seen real  bullies torment kids for weeks / months making them run out of a classful helplessly crying. Sense of perspective. I suspect you've no feckin' idea.

We oft forget Admin sees all. I'm not reportimg or (not that weary old line...) crying to teacher but i do think it's time for an "adjudication" ? I'll take 6 o' the best from the Boss if thats demmed necessary (only for stickin' up for myself) but not from YOU. 

I hope that ticks the " Could do better" pathetic swipe box ?

Again, apologies folks at large.

Chrz Mul.

P.s. forgot to say i've changed my mind im reporting this  my own post (not you) to the Boss btw.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh Dear,,,!

Just for the record, I’m a Full Time Livaboard who runs a Genny for around 45/60min in the early evening say around 19:00 4 nights a week, in addition to the 20/30 min in the late morning for say 09:30 4 or 5 mornings a week if the park up locations allow.
I’ve NEVER had any complaints !.

(My Genny is a quiet one Encased in a rear Box, & MUCH quieter than say a car/ Van engine running, & DEFINITELY MUCH quieter than a Lorry or Fridge Trailer running. & have even offerd a neighbor to plug in for 30 mins or so on occasion when I tapped on their door & informed of my intentions.

I love my lifestyle & my conscience is clear about such things.


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 21, 2018)

What’s wrong with a battery to battery charger even if one doesn’t move everyday run engine for half hour problem solved


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2018)

chrismilo said:


> What’s wrong with a battery to battery charger even if one doesn’t move everyday run engine for half hour problem solved



‘Engine RUNS for half hour’

Genny runs half hour,,,What’s the difference?


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> The tired out, tried and tested old " I was only joking "  routine as used by many a bully . I would have thought a man of such wit could have come up with something far better than the equally old and tired sugar in the tank comment then. At least come up with something original then.  Oh only kidding.



Are you seriously calling this bullying ? Surely a minor disagreement , hardly bullying !


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Feb 21, 2018)

maingate said:


> This might be a long shot but worth asking. Is it a Brit in a Hymer motorhome? I have been giving some help to someone currently in France who has a problem with his Electroblock 99 not charging his batteries off solar and he has to run his Genny to keep his batteries topped up. You never know, it might be him.




Had a similar problem with my EBlock on the Hymer. 'cept it wasn't charging from either solar or engine, while 220v shoreline charge worked OK.

I eventually removed the EB (and the drivers seat (LHD vehicle)), totally disassembled the EB checked what I could, re-assembled it and it all resumed normal operation with NFF.

The EB needs a special solar controller, made by Electroblock, that is designed to work with the main unit - LRM 1218

I am planning on ignoring the EB altogether for solar, with a new (old stock) Victron MPPT unit wired directly to the leisure batteries, leaving the EB to manage engine & 220v charging and distribution only.

You probably already have the link to a very good resource for EB Info at : Schaudt Elektroblock EBL 99 Repairs at PS130. EBL 100, EBL101, etc


james


----------



## maingate (Feb 21, 2018)

hairydog said:


> If your EB is anything like mine, that is a new interpretation of the word "needs".
> Yes, there is a place where you can connect a solar panel to the EB and a place where you can connect a solar controller.
> But if you look at the wiring diagram, all the EB does is connect the solar panel to the controller and the controller to the battery.
> If you change the connection plugs, any solar controller will do the job just the same. There is nothing special going on.
> I would wire the solar panel to the controller and the controller to the battery, but running it through the EB will make the solar charge show on the EB ammeter.



Not quite correct. If you buy the Schaudt controller, it comes with a wiring kit so that solar also charges the Van battery as well as the Leisure.


----------



## maingate (Feb 21, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> Had a similar problem with my EBlock on the Hymer. 'cept it wasn't charging from either solar or engine, while 220v shoreline charge worked OK.
> 
> I eventually removed the EB (and the drivers seat (LHD vehicle)), totally disassembled the EB checked what I could, re-assembled it and it all resumed normal operation with NFF.
> 
> ...



Hi James. I have had a Schaudt 1218 for about 8 years. I transferred it from my last van to the present one. It is quite acceptable to do what you plan but you will lose the readout on your control panel Ammeter. The Voltmeter will still show the Volts.

I know Allan at A & N and have been to the Industrial Unit he used to have. He is a really nice bloke and very helpful.


----------



## Tezza (Feb 21, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> ‘Engine RUNS for half hour’
> 
> Genny runs half hour,,,What’s the difference?


With our ctek if battery’s are 50% run the engine for 20 minutes and get nearly 40 amps in . A generator wouldn’t be able to that


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2018)

Tezza said:


> With our ctek if battery’s are 50% run the engine for 20 minutes and get nearly 40 amps in . A generator wouldn’t be able to that




Your Absolutely correct, & That’s Brilliant for you,

But if I run my Genny for 20-30min -
A Shower can be had & STILL be left with a Tank full of Hot Water for the evening,
The Wife can then Use the Hairdryer after her Shower,
Cook a couple of Steaks on the Forman Grill,
Get some Steamed Veg & Jacket Spuds cooked from the Microwave,
Make a couple of cuppas with the electric Kettle,Then fill the Flask with boiling water ready for the Evening,
Do one load of clothes washing & Give it a Spin,
Give the Fridge a Boost, As well as a good Charge in the Laptop, Phone, Torch, Main & Aux Batteries.
Even put the Electric Heater on to blast the Aft Cabin for a spell, while I get the Wood burner going ..So it’s just about how you want to spend that power made in that 20 or so Min isn’t it,,,
My way works for my lifestyle choice as a Livaboard & your way works for you & Yours,,,That’s What makes this forum GREAT !,,it gives in sight & Options for others to think about what may work for them.


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 21, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Are you full timing in the winter ?



I wouldn't call it full time but 6 weeks at a time has been done in central France on 2 occasions. One in November/ December the other February/ March. Didn't have a problem.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 21, 2018)

I've only got a 110ah battery and have blown air heating and have no problems even in the depths of a Scottish winter. Admittedly I rarely stay in one place so get some charging whilst travelling but 4 days still at the new year meet were fine, even with the heating on 24/7. It uses less than an amp and then only when it cuts in. After 4 days the battery still showed 12.5v.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 21, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Where can we buy these magical batteries ?:lol-049:



No magic. 96 hrs with heater blowing for maybe 1/4 of the time, 1amp blower though in reality a bit less means 24ah. Other small draw from led lighting and some tv use say 16ah meaning less than 40ah used and the expected 40% used 12.5v.
I now have a golf cart battery which takes care of charging i pads and phones for 4 days, just to be kind othe lb which in theory could cope.
Oh, and 
Leisure AGM Batteries | Platinum International Limited


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 21, 2018)

El Veterano said:


> If you are talking Gourdon (46) you can move up into the big car park above the aire, you will be OK there. There are usually a dozen or more campers parked up there during the summer months. I live just down the road.



Unfortunately I can't access that car park. I will beach and/or ground the towbar! It's a tricky series of gradient changes.

It's a lovely spot and I would use it if possible.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 25, 2018)

Well just put the Genny to good use for 25mins (09:45-10:10) & -
Topped up charge in The Torch, Phone, Laptop, iPad, Hair Trimmer, Kindle & of course The Main & Aux Batteries 
Made a Cafetière of Coffee, Then Boiled 3 more Kettles to fill the Flask for Drinks For later in the Day.
Had a wash n shave in Warm water, Got Warm Water for Washing Up the Brunch Stuff & STILL will be left with a Tank full of Hot water for a few hrs to come Yet.
While spending 13 of those minutes Cooking Brunch itself on The George Forman Grill.


Potato Waffles 


Cheese


Doubled up & add the Eggs 





For the Posh


For the Zombie 


& all is good with the world with NO GRRR about Generators here !.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 25, 2018)

lol just bought one.  Will be considerate though, mine will be on to run microwave for morning porridge and as a general back up.  Would not use for prolonged period if other MHS were about as they are a pain but a bit of day time running has to be tolerated.  Just because someone turns up and does not like well it is going to happen - wild camping/aires/car parks - not many rules is there but consideration has to be a factor when using generators - I would only use mine in the evening if we were by ourselves, and only if there was a need when power is low.  But I agree, some people do not care about anything, and they will be the ones dumping the grey and black anywhere.


----------



## witzend (Feb 25, 2018)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> consideration has to be a factor when using generators -.



If anyone is using a generator where others can hear it Their not being considerate regardless of the time of day


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 25, 2018)

witzend said:


> If anyone is using a generator where others can hear it Their not being considerate regardless of the time of day



Lol lol, Well you would surly have to apply that train of thought to Other people’s Kids Laughing & playing nearby, any Passing Traffic noise, Airplanes flying overhead, People cutting lawns, Clipping Hedges, Babies Crying, Felling trees, Strimming, Emergancy vehicle sirens, a neighbour reading a book with the radio on, A Farmer Plowing his fields, Waves crashing on the cliffs, Sea Gulls, or even an ice cream truck doing the rounds in your area !...
Lol lol


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 25, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Fact is they have never heard of 12v eqipment and think every thing has to be 230v,m/wave hair dryers tv etc.


True, we spent a year away on the continent and managed very well without a genny.  Just about every item of electrical equipment ran from 12 volts or USB, the two laptops using cigarette lighter adapters, two smartphones charged via micro USB, the camera battery charger via mini USB, the dog clippers again micro USB and the missus even had a set of 12 volt hair straighteners, worked fine though they took a little longer to warm up.   I added a few more cig lighter sockets and USB outlets around the van.  Water is heated using gas of course, cooking with gas, metal stove top gas kettle though we also carried a small mains kettle for rare occasions when we had hookup, toast using the grill so no toaster required and I managed to survive the 1970s without having a microwave so another year was no hardship at all.  Hair dryer?  Use a towel!  

A decent solar installation (2 x 165 watt panels and 3x 110Ah batteries) meant no electrical worries at all.  Blown air heating too.

I really can't see the attraction of filling the van full of household appliances and then having to faff about with a generator just to use them


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 25, 2018)

shaunr68 said:


> Snip -
> I really can't see the attraction of filling the van full of household appliances and then having to faff about with a generator just to use them


 End Snip...

Yeah it’s a lot of FAFFING to press the Grey button to Start the Genny & the Blue button to Stop it !.



& the reason I personally use Standard Household Kitchen Appliances is Cost, Availibility, Range, Size & Colour options, Convenience, Ease of Problem solving or Returning items if faulty to store for immediate off the shelf replacement.


----------



## runnach (Feb 25, 2018)

There seems disparity here between the weekend warriors and those who full time so don't have the luxury of charging on the drive.

If generators really get on your tits part and parcel of the wilding scene, is wilding for you ? ...I give a tip find a campsite you cant have it allways ...consideration using gennys is important for that I don't deny.

Question me when camping quite comfortably put busy bodies noses through there feckin brain ...respect and consideration works all ways ...some of the free free free righteous posts are frankly laughable ( well would be if funny)

Respect for others is not that difficult is it ?

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 25, 2018)

We should/Must do what works for us as individuals & the Lifestyle we have chosen.
To mirror what others have said it DOES come down to respect & Concideration for others in most things that we do, Probably as much as Patients & Tollerance is, So if we all keep this at the front of our minds when we go about our everyday business then it will work for everyone.
I will be starting my Genny up again at 19:00 for 30mins for a Shower, Power Top up & to cook my Tea (Steak, Mixed Veg & Jacket Spud) & all with a clear conscience.


----------



## colinm (Feb 25, 2018)

***** said:


> Thanks for the thread, it reminded me to run my geny as it hasn't been run for 3 or 4 weeks!
> Incidentally, next door were using a chain saw and I couldn't hear my geny even when standing 10 feet away from it!
> Ban Chainsaws!:danger:
> Use hand saws!:scared:



Today for the second sunday running have been cutting logs for next winter, bet the neighbours love us! Mind you we are very considerate  we only run the saw for one tank full per day.


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 25, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah it’s a lot of FAFFING to press the Grey button to Start the Genny & the Blue button to Stop it !.


Granted with your setup there is less faffing, I wouldn't mind a setup which was completely seamless and built in, using the vehicle's fuel tank and so on.  However I suspect you're very much in the minority considering the number of people I've seen hauling gennies out of side lockers, fueling the things and setting them up.  All to use a mains appliance where more often than not there is a 12v or gas powered alternative which would do the same job just as well and with less effort.



Nesting Zombie said:


> & the reason I personally use Standard Household Kitchen Appliances is Cost, Availibility, Range, Size & Colour options, Convenience, Ease of Problem solving or Returning items if faulty to store for immediate off the shelf replacement.


My old copper whistling kettle is probably 100 years old so won't need to be replaced or returned and in terms of problem solving there's not much to go wrong.  Each to his own though and if you want to stuff your cupboards full of household appliances then fairy nuff! 



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> That size solar and batteries wouldn't come close to being enough in winter in the uk



What kind of nutcase would spend winter in the UK in a motorhome?  Honestly, the continent is down that way! :wacko:


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 25, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Most of the modern diesel vehicles don't like being left ticking over for long or on a regular basis it messes with the DPF and you end up with warning lights coming on .



Half hour ever few days which will do more with a b2b charger than a genny will do all day gennys  only charge 8amps max b2b 60 amps not rocket science and even if you move a few miles a day is enough top up changing
Sorry eyesight going should have been reply to zombies post one before

‘Engine RUNS for half hour’

Genny runs half hour,,,What’s the difference?


----------



## Herman (Feb 25, 2018)

Never mind noisy generators, last night we had on one side of us a van that had a heat that sounded like a jet engine, put me in mind of those torpedo shaped parafin heaters in garages. and on the other a VW with a slide door that was open and shut every 1/2 hour.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 25, 2018)

chrismilo said:


> Half hour ever few days which will do more with a b2b charger than a genny will do all day gennys  only charge 8amps max b2b 60 amps not rocket science and even if you move a few miles a day is enough top up changing
> Sorry eyesight going should have been reply to zombies post one before
> 
> ‘Engine RUNS for half hour’
> ...



I use a separate Battery charger from my Genny rather than the built in charging 12v option I’m glad you’ve found what works for you and your lifestyle Well done !. If we was Parked up at the same place with you running your eng & me running my Genny for 30 mins or so Respectively then we could use the harvest from our efforts how we like.
For me it’s not about competition or forcing opinions, it’s about individual trial & error to find what works for ME then sharing to see if it can help anyone else.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 25, 2018)

It's no wonder the no overnight parking signs multiply if folk are running generators. It must annoy local residents for quite a distance from the miscreants.
I've seen generators run all day on campsites, often whilst the owners are away. Those who can do this with no conscience have the typical generator enthusiast "suits me so it's fine" attitude.
I don't expect it will ever change, even as technology makes generators even less necessary some will run them because it just suits their "needs" or saves them investing in a less obtrusive set up.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 25, 2018)

2cv said:


> It's no wonder the no overnight parking signs multiply if folk are running generators. It must annoy local residents for quite a distance from the miscreants.
> I've seen generators run all day on campsites, often whilst the owners are away. Those who can do this with no conscience have the typical generator enthusiast "suits me so it's fine" attitude.
> I don't expect it will ever change, even as technology makes generators even less necessary some will run them because it just suits their "needs" or saves them investing in a less obtrusive set up.



Yeah, You’re probably right, Shocking attitude by some that give the rest a bad name !.


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Feb 25, 2018)

We love Generators lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh well, Brunch Time So On with the Genny 
Click
Everything on charge as usual, Water Heater On, Kettle On & What to have to eat !.
Oh I know 


&


&

Then

Then

While 

Then voila 


All with Filter Coffee in 16mins.

Now will leave it running while I eat & drink up, then click the Genny off leaving me with a Tank full of Hot water for the washing up So Click To Click around 30mins, Oh I REALLY like my Genny !


----------



## runnach (Feb 27, 2018)

The only time I have seen aggression and things potentially explosive was wilding on the old spot between Marseillan and Sete (best wilding ever) in front was an elderly couple and front of that a well built German chap ....It drove him to the point he put sand in the fuel tank. I saw him do it. I warned the French chap driving me mad too but you have to be restrained...I got chatting with both of them and the German chap had a fantastic solar set up ..After the red mist lifted ironically we all got on and did a bread run .I am left with the conclusion he flipped!

There are times a genny would have been useful money wise I couldnt justify and space remembering I was full timing ...so it is deffo not a must have but a nice have.

Occasionally you have to think out the box and that is satisfying.

Channa


----------

